# Doughnut cutter



## Issa On-the-go (Oct 22, 2022)

In the past I think I saw a single doughnut cutter that was shaped so that there was no scrapes of dough— I think they were hexagon shaped.  I have looked in stores and online but can not find anything.  Any thoughts?


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 22, 2022)

I just took a quick peek too.  Did see a roller with hexagon shape, no hole in the centre though.  good luck 

*Issa On-the-go*, and Welcome to DC!


----------



## dcSaute (Oct 22, 2022)

Hexagon Donut Cutter - Etsy
					

Check out our hexagon donut cutter selection for the very best in unique or custom, handmade pieces from our shops.




					www.etsy.com
				











						Hexagon Donut Cutter - Walmart.com
					

Arrives by Tue, Nov 1 Buy Hexagon Donut Cutter at Walmart.com



					www.walmart.com


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 22, 2022)

OMG...  they're all over the place!  well done *dcSaute*.


----------



## cookiecrafter (Oct 22, 2022)

I bought my doughnut baking pan at walmart.  It's for baking cake doughnuts.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 22, 2022)

$19.99 for a doughnut cutter?  Do know how many doughnuts you can buy for twenty bucks?


----------



## Issa On-the-go (Oct 22, 2022)

Wow dragnlaw those are some fast replies! Thanks everyone!

dcSaute! I was pretty excited to see Walmart, but alas, I’m from Canada and apparently Walmart in Canada doesn’t carry that item… the Etsy item adds $20 shipping but Sir_Loin_of_Beef it will be worth every cent.  

Just did a quick check Tim Horton’s donuts cost 0.99 each and if you are so inclined a artisan doughnut is around $5 a pop! 

Thanks!


----------



## dcSaute (Oct 23, 2022)

if you don't have any friends in USA that can Walmart it and send it to you, I can handle that.

it's available here:








						Hexagon Donut Cutter
					

Hexagon Donut Cutter Size: 3 Inch with 1 Hole Made of 304 Stainless Steel Commercial Grade




					ocsparts.com
				



no clue if they'll ship to Canada - worth an inquiry tho.


----------

